# Can't find network interface on fresh install

## vscog

Hello all, I am new to Gentoo and just finished my first install. However, I cannot connect to the internet or even find a network interface when I run ifconfig -a. The only ones that show up are lo and sit1. Whenever I am in the livecd and chrooted into my main install, if i run ifconfig -a then I see that eno1 is working.

My network interface is "Intel Corporation Ethernet Controller (2) I218-V", and when configuring the kernel I selected every device driver for Intel Ethernet.

Is there anyway to fix this without starting over?

----------

## Hu

If you do not see the interface when booted into your kernel, then you likely do not have the right driver enabled.  You can fix this by building a new kernel with the correct driver enabled, then rebooting into it.  You should be able to build the new kernel either from the livecd or your install, at your preference.  You do not need to replace anything else you have done.

Please pastebin the .config for the kernel you configured and the output of lspci -k as run from the LiveCD.  This will show us what you enabled and which driver the LiveCD used.  Although you say you activated every driver, it is possible that the driver you need is hidden behind a dependency statement so that it was not shown to you.  If you could not see it, you would not have activated it.  The lspci -k output will give us its name, from which we can identify the Kconfig option that controls it.  We can then check whether that Kconfig option is set in your configuration and provide guidance about why you might not have enabled it.

----------

